# To hurry



## Dymn

Today I'm interested in the verb 'to hurry', as in 'If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time'. How would you translate it in your language? Please provide literal meaning or etymology.

Catalan:
_*afanyar-se *_(pronominal verb), from Proto-Romance _*afannare _'to get tired, to make a huge effort'
_Si no ens afanyem, no arribarem a temps._

Spanish:
_*darse prisa *_(pronominal verb), lit.: 'to give oneself hurry'. _Prisa _comes from Latin _pressa_, feminine past participle of _premere _'to press'
_Si no nos damos prisa, no llegaremos a tiempo._


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Βιάζομαι»* [viˈazome] and colloquially ['v͡ʝazome] which is the mediopassive voice of the active v. *«βιάζω»* [viˈazo] --> _to exercise force, constrain, act with violence_. In MoGr *«βιάζω»* [viˈazo] (active voice) describes also the act of committing sexual assault or rape.
*«Βιάζομαι»* [viˈazome] (mediopassive voice) < Classical denominative middle voice v. *«βιάομαι/βιῶμαι» bĭáŏmai* (uncontracted)/*bĭômai* (contracted) --> _to force oneself_, later Hellenistic form *«βιάζομαι» bĭázŏmai* < Classical fem. noun *«βίᾱ» bíā* --> _strength, force, violence_ (PIE *gʷei- _to conquer, force_ cf Skt. जयति (janyati), _to cause to defeat, conquer_).
I'm in a hurry= *«βιάζομαι»*.
Hurry up!=*«βιάσου!»* [viˈasu] (2nd p. singular or informal, present imperative), *«βιαστείτε!»* [v͡ʝaˈstite] (2nd p. plural or formal, present imperative).


----------



## ger4

German: *sich beeilen*
_- sich_ = reflexive pronoun
_- be-_ = verbal prefix
_- eilen_ = 'to hurry' (_die Eile _= 'the hurry')
--> lit.: 'to hurry oneself'

_Wenn wir uns nicht beeilen, kommen wir nicht rechtzeitig an._
(German normally uses the present tense here, despite future meaning)

According to dwds.de, _eilen_ is thought to be derived from the Indo-European root  _*ei-_ and thus (indirectly) related to the verb for 'to go' in Slavic and Baltic languages (Russian: _идти/idtí_, Latvian: _iet_).


----------



## bazq

Hebrew uses mainly two forms:

"למהר" [lemaher] root m-h-r which conveys the idea of rapidness, in the /XiXeX/ verbal pattern (mostly active verbs nowadays, but causatives too).
אם לא *נמהר *לא נגיע בזמן ['im lo *nemaher *lo nagi'a bazman].


"להזדרז" [lehizdarez] root z-r-z which conveys the idea of making something quick/ly, in the /hitXaXeX/ verbal pattern (reflexive, passive, change of state, and more uses). 
אם לא *נזדרז *לא נגיע בזמן ['im lo *nizdarez *lo nagi'a bazman].


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: _zich haasten_ (compare with French _se hâter_ (same root: ^=s)).

I am not  so convinced of the official etymology, which is based on _heftig_, i.e., fierce. Popular etymology might go for _haas_, hare, as that seems to be based on an IE root referring to its colour...


----------



## Armas

Finnish

kiire = hurry
kiirehtiä, kiirehtää, kiiruhtaa = to hurry, possibly related to kiiriä = to travel fast (news, rumors, sounds traveling in the air), which in turn is related to kieriä = to roll
rientää = to hurry, to rush. Words from this root in Karelian and Sami mean "dense, thick".

Colloquially also hoppu (hurry), verbs hoputtaa (to rush someone), hoppuilla (to hurry, rush). From the interjection "Hop!" to urge a horse.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog has Dalian from word Dali' with ancient form Dari (h). Another word is Liksihan ( move faster) from Liksi (h).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

northern Sardinian (Logudoresu)

To hurry (1) = Coittàre
To hurry (2) = Faghere in presse (Literally "To Make in hurry")
Hurry = Presse
Hurry up! = Coìtta! Faghe in presse!
*
If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time (1) - Si no coittàmus, no arrivamus a tempus
If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time (2) - Si no faghimus in presse, no arrivamus a tempus*


----------



## Awwal12

Diamant7 said:


> Today I'm interested in the verb 'to hurry', as in 'If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time'. How would you translate it in your language? Please provide literal meaning or etymology.
> 
> Catalan:
> _*afanyar-se *_(pronominal verb), from Proto-Romance _*afannare _'to get tired, to make a huge effort'
> _Si no ens afanyem, no arribarem a temps._
> 
> Spanish:
> _*darse prisa *_(pronominal verb), lit.: 'to give oneself hurry'. _Prisa _comes from Latin _pressa_, feminine past participle of _premere _'to press'
> _Si no nos damos prisa, no llegaremos a tiempo._


Russian intr. *торопиться* toropítʹsya [tərɐ'pʲiʦə] - to be in a hurry, lit. "to make oneself hurry", from *торопить* toropítʹ [tərɐ'pʲitʲ] - to make smb. hurry, to hasten smb. No further obvious etymology inside the standard Russian; ultimately from the proto-Slavic root *torp- with the general meaning 'agile', which has remote descendants in other branches as well.


ThomasK said:


> I am not  so convinced of the official etymology, which is based on _heftig_, i.e., fierce.


That should be a back-loan through Old French ("haste" - haste, urgency) anyway, much like in English, shouldn't it? It doesn't come from "heftig" directly, they're just related. I call such things "playing tennis with words"; cf. Uzbek "xo'jayin" (master, owner, host) < Rus. "хозяин" < Turkic "χоǯа" (lord, master, owner) - ultimately from Persian; in this case the word has (surprisingly) remained almost unchanged both in meaning and in phonetic shape, except getting the Russian suffix -in in process.


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
加快腳步 (lit. accelerate the pace)
If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time
再不加快腳步的話就要來不及了。
加緊腳步 (lit. intensify the pace)


----------



## Nawaq

*French:*

If we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time:
_
"si on (ne) se dépêche pas, on arrivera pas à temps/à l'heure"
"si nous ne nous dépêchons pas, nous n'arriverons pas à temps/à l'heure"_

Also, _se grouiller_, _se magner_, _s'activer_... with the same meaning.​


----------



## Medune

*In Portugues: *
apressar-se (emphasis on the physical state)

_Se não nos *apressarmos*, não chegaremos a tempo._


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: _zich haasten_ (compare with French _se hâter_ (same root: ^=s)).
> 
> I am not  so convinced of the official etymology, which is based on _heftig_, i.e., fierce. Popular etymology might go for _haas_, hare, as that seems to be based on an IE root referring to its colour...


 Seeing some "analysed" forms above (to V haste), I thought of "haast maken" in Dutch, to make haste. Not that common nowadays, it seems to me.


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: *śpieszyć/spieszyć się*. Litteral meaning is to hurry oneself. 
It has two versions, both are equally correct. Some people (like me)  have a natural tendency to pronounce it with a soft consonant (ś), because in the first syllable there's i. There are some other words that follow this double spelling convention.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*брза/побрза* - ambitransitive, from "брз" - fast, quick
*се брза* - reflexive, hence it only corresponds to the intransitive use of "hurry" in English; no perfective form
*мрдне *- get a move on, hurry up (when you're criticising someone's slowness); literally just "move, budge" (no imperfective form when it means "get a move on"; when it means "move, budge", the imperfective form is "мрда")


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:
*
spěchat, pospíchat* (imperf.)
*pospíšit si* (perf.)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

急ぐ_isog-u_ to hurry

_If we don't *hurry*, we won't arrive on time._
*急が*ないと間に合わないよ_*isog-a-*nai-to ma-ni aw-a-nai-yo._


----------



## DaylightDelight

810senior said:


> Japanese:
> 急ぐ_isog-u_ to hurry


This word seems to be derived from an ancient verb meaning "try hard to get one's job done early".
Also this isogu is the base of いそがしい isogashii (=busy). I guess it makes sense: one who hurries a lot is a busy one.


----------



## Ectab

In Arabic, we use the verb اسرع 'asra3a, the causative form of the verb سرع saru3a to get fast\faster
it means literally: to make\get ( something) faster
ان لم نسرع فلن نصل في الوقت المحدد
'in lam nusri3 fa-lan naSila fi-l-waqti-l-mu7addad(i).
lit: if we did not make (our going\ it) faster, then we will not arrive in the exact time.
less lit: if we don't hurry, we won't arrive on time.


----------



## Ghabi

Like many verbs in the form of أَفْعَلَ (e.g. أحسّ), أسرع is intransitive, not causative. In fact many verbs in Arabic that have to do with "to hurry" are passive in form (e.g. هُرِعَ or انطلق), as if you were forced to move.


----------



## KalAlbè

In Haitian Creole, the most common way as an imperative is:
*Fè vit!* literally: *Make speed!*
Other ways are*: prese, depeche 
*
_If we don't hurry, we'll arrive late._
*Se nou pa prese nou, nou p'ap rive alè.*


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh uses *brysio*, from the noun *brys *"haste, hurry" from Proto-Celtic *_br̥sto_- "quick".

*Os nad ydyn ni'n brysio, fyddwn ni ddim yn cyrraedd mewn pryd*

[if not are we-PARTICLE hurry, will.be we not PARTICLE arrive in time]


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

*siet *[1372, Ugro-Finnic origin]

Ha nem *sietünk*, nem fogunk időben megérkezni. 
[if-not-hurry, not-we will-on time-arrive]


----------

